# Ask for discount before you see the facility?



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

What is your opinion on this?

If you have a bottom line you can afford to pay for board, should you inquire when the board is more than you can afford? Again - this is before you see the facility.

I had an inquiry last night off a blind ad. No fees were mentioned in ad at all. Yet this person asked if she could get a discount on board. Just doesn't make sense to me!


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

Asking for a discount before seeing the facility or even knowing the fees!? I would avoid this potential border, personally. Odd.

If I were working within a budget, I would ask the fees and then explain my situation/budget. If the BO was willing to work with me, that's great. All this is when I've been there and had a chance to meet the BO and they have had a chance to meet me.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I certainly understand budgets but I don't get the asking before you know what you are looking at.

A gal interviewed and had hemmed and hawed about moving her horse last fall for the winter. Our stall was more $. Then she starting thinking about the extra feed she was buying, the gas to go and feed the horse and the drive time - not to mention the iffy roads around here in the winter. We ended up being much less. Had she based it on price alone, she would of missed out.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Makes no sense to me unless they were asking if it was possible to work off some/all board. If I couldn't afford to actually *pay* for board, it wouldn't make sense to tour places that don't allow you to work it off.

Other than that, it sounds like someone who is going to complain about the prices on everything (no matter what the price is) and constantly be asking for more services for less $$$. 

How do you ask for a discount on something you don't know the price of anyways? The BO could say sure, you can have a $200 discount (right after marking up the boarding fee for that person $200)!!


----------



## DressageIsToDance (Jun 10, 2010)

It kind of depends, in my opinion, on what kind of discount they are asking about.

I have asked before seeing a facility about discounts if you are providing your own feed. I wouldn't be as presumptuous to ask about working for a discount if I'm just inquiring. But in a way, if you are on a budget and you need certain things in a boarding situation, you could say it's not rude at all to want to lay that out on the table first thing. If it doesn't work out, it's less of everyone's time wasted. Someone who can only afford $200 isn't going to go look at a $400 a month facility if they don't know if they can even get a discount.

But it really depends on how much and what sort of discount they want, and why they want it.


----------



## starlinestables (Nov 24, 2008)

I agree with everyone else... red flag red flag!!! If I don't know the number calling, I will usually let it go to voice mail. My voice mail says to visit my website for more info and usually the best way to contact me is via email. Because we are nosy and used to instant gratification, they go to the website where everything is CLEARLY explained. I lay all my cards on the table.. like it or leave it! It's worked out great so far...saves a ton of time talking with unlikely customers.


----------



## Ashley at Rivermont (Aug 18, 2011)

It all depends on why they are requesting a discount, but I agree, red flag! Typically I have found with past experiences these are the people who are late paying or don't pay. Of course, the exception would be if their horse needed a special feed or hay they were providing. That doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I want discounts on everything, makes me feel better. When she asked for the discount, I would have said the discounted price is.....and state your price. She might've already known the fee.


----------



## Spotted Image (Aug 10, 2011)

Personally it depends on the way it was asked. I'm looking for a stable now and when on the phone if the price is more than what i can handle (two horses), I ask if I can work some of the board off, or if there is anything I can do to make it cheaper. I won't this ask for discounts, but will work or help out for cheaper board.


----------



## sillyhorses (Sep 2, 2011)

I, too, would probably avoid this boarder. If they still want to come see your facility after having asked that question, make sure you have them fill out some type of "boarder application". The fact that we have a boarder application scares off the people we aren't interested in having at our facility, anyhow! The sincere inquiries, from people who want the best for their horses and can afford it don't seem fazed.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

sillyhorses said:


> I, too, would probably avoid this boarder. If they still want to come see your facility after having asked that question, make sure you have them fill out some type of "boarder application". The fact that we have a boarder application scares off the people we aren't interested in having at our facility, anyhow! The sincere inquiries, from people who want the best for their horses and can afford it don't seem fazed.


Could you please tell me what is on an application? That sounds like a great way to weed out the less than desirables.
Thanks


----------

